# Cobra Tracker & Nissan Westway Oxford



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I bought my GT-R in July from Westway Nissan, Oxford. The car had one previous owner and a Cobra Tracker fitted. At the time of sale, the salesman completed the Cobra Tracker paperwork for me in order to transfer my details, as the second owner, and said he would send it off to Cobra - I didn't have to do anything else.

I assumed that it was all dealt with. However, going through some car stuff last night, it occurred to me that I hadn't received any paperwork from Cobra, should I have? The car salesman told me I didn't have to do anything else so I assumed that all was ok.

Just to double check, I called Cobra today and they advised that the vehicle is not being tracked and hasn't been since the last owner advised he had sold the car!! WTF!!!??? So, I have been using the car, have told the insurance company it's tracked and all this time it hasn't been the bloody case at all!!!

To say I was fuming was to put it very mildly. I didn't phone Westway Oxford because they're a shower of *hite and have let me down in the past. Instead I went straight to Nissan UK and have opened up a case with them. Haven't had a call back as yet as no doubt they are trying to get to the bottom of this. They have initially said it's either a problem with Westway not putting the paperwork through or Cobra. I think I know where the blame lays...

I still can't believe this. I mean what if the bloody car had been stolen? Where would I stand with the insurance company?!! Un-****in believable. I'm still in a state of shock, just lost for words.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Well Cobra subs are payable by you anyhow so really you should have read the t&c's and done it yourself. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you haven't got a leg to stand on and have no one to blame!


----------



## Lagoo (Mar 4, 2010)

Karls, I share your frustration! I had the exact same thing happen to me! The dealer wad glynn hopkin in Romford! I was driving around for 2months like that! The only reason that I twigged was when I went out without my fob. I realized within 5mins so thought I would call cobra only to be told the bad news!

Countvonc, sorry but you aren't strictly right! When you buy 2nd hand from a dealer (previous owner being the dealer)they have an agreement with cobra where the next owners subs are free for the first year!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Lagoo.

Countvonc - I was told by the dealer that THEY had to do the necessary paperwork, therefore I couldn't do it myself! So, yes, I do have someone to blame thanks very much!

FFS - why don't people get their facts right before posting a reply??!!!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Karls said:


> Thanks Lagoo.
> 
> Countvonc - I was told by the dealer that THEY had to do the necessary paperwork, therefore I couldn't do it myself! So, yes, I do have someone to blame thanks very much!
> 
> FFS - why don't people get their facts right before posting a reply??!!!


Contact Cobra yourself and get their version and then you will see who is right and I'll wait for your appology. Their number is 01932 732336.

No policy is transferrable unless it is a Porsche VTS contract which obviously doesn't apply here. No arrangement exists with 2nd users of Nissans.

I just don't get why people need spoon feeding all the time. What outcome do you think you are going to get from Nissan? It happened, man up about it !

The policy starts with the new owner and you organise and pay the subs so FFS do your homework before whining, (being rude now for the sake of it as you were).


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

countvonc said:


> Contact Cobra yourself and get their version and then you will see who is right and I'll wait for your appology. Their number is 01932 732336.
> 
> No policy is transferrable unless it is a Porsche VTS contract which obviously doesn't apply here. No arrangement exists with 2nd users of Nissans.
> 
> ...


If the dealer tells me they will take care of it and there is nothing more I need to do then what would you do? I gave them all my details incl bank details too!! It's not me that needs spoon feeding (but thanks for your understanding!), it's the bloody dealer! 

'Man up about it'? So that's what you would say if you found your car stolen and then discovered it wasn't tracked and the insurance company are refusing a pay out? 

I understand that the GTR sales rep I dealt with is no longer there - it figures. You sound like a friend of his...


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Karls said:


> If the dealer tells me they will take care of it and there is nothing more I need to do then what would you do? I gave them all my details incl bank details too!! It's not me that needs spoon feeding (but thanks for your understanding!), it's the bloody dealer!
> 
> 'Man up about it'? So that's what you would say if you found your car stolen and then discovered it wasn't tracked and the insurance company are refusing a pay out?
> 
> I understand that the GTR sales rep I dealt with is no longer there - it figures. You sound like a friend of his...


But you didn't crash, nothing happened. I arranged my cover and paid by credit card before I left the dealership, I guess I am just less trusting than you and did it myself, it took a whole 5 mins.

Oh and I did have to rely on my dealer to take a private plate off the car that I bought and guess what? Yep they didn't do it, but I chased promptly, found out and took on their role to get it done.

I was driving around and could have been done for invalid insurance etc, but eh, nothing happened as a result, so big deal. Anyway I am not going to comment anymore as clearly you want Nissan down on one knee giving you flowers.

I'll leave you to it, thanks.

For other people who may read this, please do the change over yourself as you need to set up passwords etc. Only you can do this !


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

No, you're not understanding what I am saying! I wasn't given the option of sorting it myself, otherwise I would have done so. When I called Cobra yesterday, they said the dealer needs to send the details through, not me! It needs to be the dealer.

And no, I'm not expecting Nissan UK to get down on one knee and give me flowers. I'm not being unreasonable here; this is a £60K car which, I was assured by Nissan was being tracked and since July that hasn't been the case. That, my friend, is a big concern. To you it isn't. Each to their own.

Future owners, just be aware of this. It's clearly not the first time this has happened so do not trust the word of a dealer when they say they will send the details off, because in my case, they didn't do it.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

I do understand what you are saying, I ignored them and did it myself anyhow.

Whatever, I am glad that nothing happened to your car.


----------



## SKIDMO (Feb 9, 2009)

Am i missing something here or should members look out for each other..just a thought


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Karls - it is not on at all that they didn't do it when they promised to. You bought from them in good faith that when they say they will do something they will - and they haven't.

Countvonc - quick question - if you went to the hospital would you tell the doctor that you want to carry out your own operation? No, because you trust that the doctor knows what he is doing and you leave it to him....just like this.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

SKIDMO & ticketmaster123 - thanks for your support.

It's now over 48 hrs since I raised this major issue with Nissan and still, the car remains un-tracked. Tom White of Nissan UK unfortunately asked Nissan Westway Oxford to call me and update me as to what was happening. Guess what? Yep, no one called me. I called Tom White and said I want all comms through him, I don't want to deal with an outfit like Westway Oxford. He said I would need to speak to them as he had demanded from them a goodwill gesture towards me. I told him that's not what I'm looking for (take note countvonc). What I want is my bldy car tracked ASAP! Not interested in any goodwill from that company.

I await to here from Tom which will now be next week. Hope the car doesn't go missing over the weekend.


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought there demo in March was told the same thing that they would sort it and the subscription was paid. I've bought a couple of dealer demo evo's before and the subscription is transferable with them Dealer has always sorted it for me and within about 2 Days Cobra have contacted me to activate the system But after two weeks no word from Cobra didn't need a tracker for insurance purpose so never chased it up but I know they never sorted it. (Greame is no longer they is he what a surprise)


----------



## Resonate (Jun 26, 2010)

Had exactly same with mine. Picked up 1st sept wasn't registered til 28th October. I chased them 4 times. It was only when I told them if it wasn't sorted within 24 hours they can remove it and give me my money back that I mysteriously got a text from cobra.

You can call cobra and sort it yourself if you wish.


----------



## JoZeff (Feb 2, 2010)

It's simple just don't go there again. They are a bunch of clowns, it's only a trip up the a40 to Litchfields. 
It would seem minimal customer service to transfer a tracker subscription, but at the end of the day it's you who gets penalised should the car get stolen so I would be getting it sorted myself and send a strong letter to Westway & Nissan once sorted to vent.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

JoZeff said:


> It's simple just don't go there again. They are a bunch of clowns, it's only a trip up the a40 to Litchfields.
> It would seem minimal customer service to transfer a tracker subscription, but at the end of the day it's you who gets penalised should the car get stolen so I would be getting it sorted myself and send a strong letter to Westway & Nissan once sorted to vent.


Believe me,I would sort it myself if I was allowed to but Cobra need to receive the necessary info from the dealer ONLY, not me.

I haven't used Westway for any servicing. I only use Litchfields.


----------



## TonyH (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, whats suppose to happen in an ideal world is this;

1) Previous owner if not a dealer tell cobra they have sold the car

2) New owner call cobra and the system is then activated to you in return for paying the premium.

or If the previous owner hasnt let Cobra know then a Cobra Dealer can complete paperwork on your behalf and that should suffice, even with this though Cobra usually call the previous customer to double check.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

I always sort myself.....never trust dealer unless brand new and you have completed paperwork. Even then, you must ring Cobra to ensure car is tracked as if not you have no insurance!!

Never trust anyone with £60+k of your money :smokin:

tony h

BTW: didnt know forum allowed 2 names the same......I dont live in Chorley and I dont work at a garage


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally sorted Friday this week. My car is now being tracked, 5 months after I was told it was all sorted. Like some of you have said, never trust what you are being told.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Karls said:


> Finally sorted Friday this week. My car is now being tracked, 5 months after I was told it was all sorted. Like some of you have said, never trust what you are being told.


I have just got off the phone with Cobra.
I bought my car brand new from Marshall's Cambridge a couple of months ago and suddenly realised I had no Cobra paperwork either direct or from dealer.

Cobra have the car registered and subscription paid, however the tracker has not been activated as they had no personal details for me.
So I have paid for the last few months and the car has not been tracked.
Worse still my insurance has been invalid.

Now you can say what you like but when you buy a £60k+ car from a dealer who SELLS you the tracker and takes money off you for it and fills the paperwork in infront of you it's perfectly natural to expect the job has been done properly.

I have bought loads of other new cars (BMW's, Porsches, Audis) and NEVER had anything approaching the appaling service (this is just one of dozens of things and not the worst by far) that I received from Marshalls.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

Would you trust your dealer to complete your insurance detail and send that off - NO.

The onus of responsibility is on the insured to make sure all is in order so expecting others to complete any paperwork and take responsibility is too trusting... your insurance company wouldnt feel sorry for you as you would have made false declaration (albeit in all innocence).

Maybe a warning thread should be started as I would bet that there are quite a few owners that are inadvertantly running around without insurance due to trackers not being activated?

I have had maybe 10 or so cars with trackers on and on each and every occasion have checked myself that the car was activated.

I always recommend a 'trial' where you run the car without the transponder.

Did you also know that both transponders are not always activated - that is also worth checking with Cobra. MH installed mine and only one had been activated.

Tony h


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Tony H said:


> Would you trust your dealer to complete your insurance detail and send that off - NO.
> 
> The onus of responsibility is on the insured to make sure all is in order so expecting others to complete any paperwork and take responsibility is too trusting... your insurance company wouldnt feel sorry for you as you would have made false declaration (albeit in all innocence).
> 
> ...


I take your point but do not agree I'm afraid.
The dealership actively sold me the tracker system...as an agent for Cobra if you will.
They told me all I needed to do was pay them and they would do the rest.
They took all of my details and filled out the paperwork in front of me.

Same as my insurance broker in fact.
They take details (over the phone in fact) and it gets done.

However what the dealer did is take my money, fair play the subscription was paid to Cobra and the car registered, but they gave them none of my details whatsoever, so the tracker was not activated.

Why are so many of you so happy to jump to the defense of these f*ckwits?

If I did my job as "well" as these idiots I wouldn't have a f*cking job


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

AlanN - Exactly right mate! I couldn't agree more. Bet you wouldn't get such shoddy service and attitudes with any other supercar dealers!


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

Please dont think that I agree or am defending the idiots who do the processing becasue I am not.

At the end of the day its your insurance and your loss.....you are better having the discussion on the forum than having the argument because your car has been stolen and you find yourself in a whole world of pain trying to claim the cost of replacement.

Dont take it personally, I am not the enemy here......its the dealer that cocked up and Cobra are partially responsible as they shouldnt take money without having any data against a registration. 

Lets hope that nobody else finds themselves in this situation of having to argue a loss?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Tony H said:


> Please dont think that I agree or am defending the idiots who do the processing becasue I am not.
> 
> At the end of the day its your insurance and your loss.....you are better having the discussion on the forum than having the argument because your car has been stolen and you find yourself in a whole world of pain trying to claim the cost of replacement.
> 
> ...


TonyH - my paperwork/bank details etc never even made it to Cobra so you can't blame them at all!


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

Karls

Wasnt discussing your situation so cannot blame Cobra 

Why is it that everyone only seems to want to promote argument when it is clearly uncalled for.

I think that if people cannot take constructive criticism, its no wonder they experience difficulties - ie listen, learn and then implement.....

Tony h


----------

